# baking sweet potatoes in microwave



## musiclvr56 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a steamer n cooker with no instructions. I know I will be putting water on the bottom but I don't know how long to cook the potato and if it needs to be turned halfway. Thanks and Happy New Year!Karen from Canton Massachusetts


----------



## chris.lawrence (Oct 19, 2009)

i'm sorry, i'm not sure what your question is...

are you asking how long to cook a sweet potato in the microwave? Or in a steamer? Or in a steamer in a microwave?

Personally I despise microwaves, I've not used one since the 90s and I can't see a reason to now (rant over!). However the answer to all of the above question is based off its softness.

A sweet potato is done when it goes soft, and it softens very quickly. Steaming would take perhaps 20-30 minutes, while direct heat from an oven may take up to an hour.

Always turn it as often as possible.

I've no idea how long to irradiate the thing in the dingbox!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Microwaving a sweet potato takes about as long as for a normal potato. 5-7 minutes total more or less depending on size.

It's how I cook a sweet potato prior to making sweet potato rolls.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

there is also the old trick of wrapping a potato in a clean kitchen towel. as the steam escapes into the towel it keeps the outside of the potato moist and helps steam it evenly. this works in a microwave not an oven, just saying. I don't need a lawsuit cause some idiot set his oven on fire


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Sweet potatoes can be cooked in the microwave in essentially the same way and time as similar-size & shape regular potato. I stab the skin a couple of times to prevent explosion, put them on a microwavable rack and cover with a microwavable lid or plastic wrap. Typically, sweet potatoes come to a point at the ends, and those will cook faster than the fatter mid-section. 

Once the sweets are done, I wrap them in a clean cotton towel and let them sit for a few minutes. I also do this after baking them in a regular oven. Then, before opening the potato, I gently roll it on the countertop, to help "loosen" the meat from the skin.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

But a sweet potato baked in the oven tastes like candy.  Do it in the oven if you have the time. Do it until the sweet gooey stuff oozes out and caramelizes.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Another way to microwave sweet potatoes.

Peel, then cut into even thickness discs. Place onto a microwave safe dish with a drizzle of water, cover loosely with plastic wrap, then cook on High for 2 minute intervals until soft. This way you'll get a more even doneness rather than cooking them whole.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Baked in the oven!!!!! I have a baked sweet tater at least twice a week. Sprinkle with a bit of sea salt, pepper and a drizzle olive oil. MMMM!

Nan


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I love cooking potatoes in the microwave. It's fast and easy and they cook beautifully. Good suggestions above. I prefer to cut them up into cubes and place them in a shallow microwace safe bowl in one layer. Add a cup of water and stick into the microwave. It takes about 10 minutes for white potatoes, and probably less for sweet potatoes. Make sure to drain once they are done.

Honestly, microwaves have their uses.


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

The sweet potatoes are having a very good year! Nice and plump and cheap! Cold from fridge, thorough washing, wrap in a paper towel, cook on high for 5 min, rest about 30 min, nuke an additional 5 min. I don't prick mine as really like the creamy flesh as opposed to fluffy which you get when steam allowed to escape. A good salting, butter, brown sugar and cinnamon. Heaven!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've found that sweet potatoes (whole in their skins) cook faster than a white potato of the same size. 

After washing and piercing, I wrap the sweet potato in a paper towel, set it directly on the microwave turntable, and nuke for 5 minutes. I turn it over and give it an additional 2-3 minutes. I prefer them dressed with Splenda, cinnamon and butter. :lips:


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

Mezz...have you tried the brown sugar by splenda? Half reg brown sugar and half splenda sweetener. Recommended to use half the amt called for in your recipe (toll house cookies were a huge hit!). Great for oatmeal also. A bit pricey but totally worth it!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Uses for a Microwave......
Boat anchor.....funny.....can't think of anything else. 

Actually there is Microwave Popcorn and reheating my cup of chicken or beef broth or even cup of coffee or tea but....... nothing else......under any circumstances......... should be cooked in a microwave.....especially a sweet potato.:look: My Gawd....Ms. Edna Lewis just rolled over in her grave.

Personally roast for an hour at 400 and then turn off the oven and let sit for 25 minutes more. Helps to condense the gooey stuff Kuan talks about but inside the potato. 

Split open add a lump of sweet butter and a touch of cinnamon and sugar............yeeeeeehaw. 
JMHPO eace:


----------



## chris.lawrence (Oct 19, 2009)

.....the shattering noise they make when thrown off cliffs!
Hardly a culinary use, but arguably useful nonetheless!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh c'mon you two - they have their uses. Try defrosting something when you are in a hurry after a long day out at work or making veg on a steaming hot Australian 46 deg C 95% humidity day... you ain't gonna want the oven on or a pot or two boiling away


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't like to turn on the oven for one potato. Plus makes the best oatmeal I have ever eaten. No need to stir so it turns out nice and chewy instead of a gummy mess. Ditto all the other hot cereals.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

On the contrary, some things are better in the microwave. Heating up left overs is a cinch. Very often meat is moister when heated briefly in the microwave the next day than it was when it was served. And what better way to warm up mashed potatoes or rice, or lasagna, or spaghetti? And last week I broke down and bought frozen spinach (which I thought I would regret) but holy cow! Two minutes in the microwave and it was defrosted and ready to use.

Honestly, who wants to stick a potato in the oven and watch it for an hour? Don't get me wrong I love the oven, but one potato? What a waste of gas and electricity, and I don't care who's rolling over in their graves lol.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well.....I'll concede the defrosting of things like Bagels, reheating of Mashed Potatoes (lunch yesterday but also had corn and gravy on them), Oatmeal for time-lacking mornings and the occasional plate of Pasta but..........

We don't need to fire up the oven for one potato around here.....I found a simple solution that provides us with the convenience of what we use a Microwave for and the effectiveness of an oven.....GE Advantium. Popcorn and Baked Potatoes all out of the same appliance. By the way....no speed cook option in any case. Although the DW likes to do biscuits with that option..........yet....since they take only 3 minutes longer with the conventional convection setting..........I don't. It also doesn't generate as much heat as the big wall oven we have and a fraction of the energy. Just make sure you pick up the Extended warranty. Doohhh!!!!

Personally I really don't like the consistency of things when cooked in the nuker. Meats never get heated except for the occasional Hot dog and because we use natural casing dogs..........even that's becoming a thing of the past. But especially potatoes and most especially sweet potatoes when cooked in the microwave. They tend to be hard in some spots and dry. The skin is never crispy.....I like the skin on a good old fashioned Russet.........and without a proper source of natural heat.....sweet potatoes and Russets take on a different flavor. Just not natural and anything worth doing is worth doing right. I'll wait the extra time for the baked potato....sweet or otherwise. Again JMHPO.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I will concede - I never do meat in the microwave, except for re-heating stews and the like. As a re-heater, it beats anything else hands down. But meat from fresh - nope. Great for veg if you follow the basic rules, easy to master once read and practiced. Very energy efficient too - gotta watch that carbon footprint these days 

Hey..what was this thread about.... hehe


----------

